# [SOLVED] USB Headset Overrides Sound Card - Is There a Fix?



## SilentJim (Apr 19, 2005)

I have a Logitech USB headset with microphone that I use for gaming. I also have a Soundblaster Audigy card and a nice set of stereo speakers. Unfortunately, when I plug in the headset, it seems to completely bypass the sound card, and audio output is only through the headphones (which sound terrible). I want to know if it is possible to somehow use the USB microphone, along with my external speakers.

Previously, I had a cheap headset with separate 3.5mm plugs for the microphone and the earphone. I plugged in only the mic and just hung it around my neck, listening through the desktop speakers. The mic jack on my sound card is very twitchy, and I have to jiggle it into just the right position for any sound to register. I got the USB headset to hopefully eliminate the hassle, but now I have this new problem. With the USB headphones on, I also cannot hear myself speak during games, which is quite annoying. 

The USB headset came with no software or configuration utilities. I’ve fiddled around with the Windows “Volume Control” but no sound comes through the speakers as long as the headset is plugged in. Is what I’m proposing even possible, or am I out of luck? 



OS: Windows XP Media Center Edition with SP2
Sound: Sound Blaster Audigy SE


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: USB Headset Overrides Sound Card - Is There a Fix?*

Unfortunately that's normal behaviour when earphones are plugged into a PC or laptop.
I think it's the way the earphone jack is designed. When you plug earphones in, the 3.5mm pin moves a spring-loaded contact behind the jack to the "open" position, breaking the circuit to the speaker output (or at least that's how it used to be done).


----------



## SilentJim (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: USB Headset Overrides Sound Card - Is There a Fix?*

Yes, I am aware of how plugging into a 3.5mm jack will shut off your speakers. I'm just wondering why plugging into the USB port would do the same thing. It's as if the USB headphones act as their own sound card. I was hoping there was some kind of software trick or something that would activate only the microphone on the headset, but allow the external speakers to still work. Oh well, maybe I am out of luck.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: USB Headset Overrides Sound Card - Is There a Fix?*

Set the Audigy as the default audio source.


----------



## SilentJim (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: USB Headset Overrides Sound Card - Is There a Fix?*

Aha! I got it to work. I went through the Control Panel / Sounds and Audio Devices. I set the playback default device as the Audigy, and the recording default device as the Logitech USB headset. Now I get microphone input through the headset, with sound coming out the external speakers. I knew there had to be a way to do that. The "Volume Control" only lets you pick one, either the headset or the sound card.

Thanks!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You're welcome.


----------

